# Trouble breathing after eating



## mhou0700 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi everyone! I am new at this and I'm guessing younger than most of you guys! I am a 15 year old girl suffering from ibs (obviously) basically, last summer I was super stressed as my sister made me run 2 miles every day for volleyball tryouts and do 6 hours of sat work. Well it just so happens that's when I started getting random stomach pains. After a month my mom took me to the doctor and they prescribed me for omeprozole but I don't think that helped very much. I also had done many blood tests and did a packet worth of different tests. I was fine for everything so they finally sent me to a GI doctor. The people there were so nice and the very first appt they scheduled me a endoscopy and colonoscopy (prep for the colon was horrid, was almost sent to the ER) both were fine except two little dots in my instenstines but were suppose to mean nothing. Then I was told toget a CT scan on my stomach (I had also done a gall bladder X-ray that was normal) which was fine too. After 6 months, they finally came to the conclusion that it was ibs (I lost 15 pounds in those months) over these months I've been taking tums during pain and my prescribed med hyoscyamine which works wonders! Just yestersay however, I started noticing that after every meal it's very hard to breathe. During school, it was very hard and I thought it was just indigestion (which it still could be) but I couldn't get my tums cuz it's considered drugs in school. Is this normal for people who have ibs? I also noticed that after gagging once it clears up whatever was blocking my breathing but after a minute or so it comes back. Can someone please tell me what's wrong and if anyone else is experiencing this too?


----------



## socialdane (Mar 29, 2014)

Crazy that you're not allowed to take medicine with you to school - is there not a way around that?

The breathing thing could be anxiety-related maybe, but I'd speak to a doctor about it just to be sure - I've had a similar feeling from time to time, and I found that it helped to put a cold compress on my forehead and to get some fresh air. Other than that, I'm not sure that there's much that you can do!


----------

